
Higher Order Functions Considered Unnecessary for Higher Order Programming [pdf] - heydenberk
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/6e35/d21a46b1aad83c76b9843183e65375354f7b.pdf?_ga=2.53447656.1708915875.1531113838-1122665659.1531113838
======
mikhailfranco
Wow, almost every (recent) HN post about "Higher Order Functions" has 0
comments - not just one or two, but zero!

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=higher%20order%20functions&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=higher%20order%20functions&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

... except this one now :)

Maybe it should be called an "HN whack": _a search term for HN that has (some
>n) matches, but the total number of comments on all those posts is zero_.

